# Pig stomach same as green tripe?



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

I understand that some feed green tripe which it appears is from cows, but I am wondering about pig stomach. We are processing a pig this weekend and I want to make sure I keep as much of the pig for both my husband and I and Meisha since she is doing amazing on RAW. Could someone please enlighten me as to whether or not it is OK to feed the pig stomach. TIA


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes, its fine, just treat it like tripe. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

